# Union question



## Sparky Iv (Jan 29, 2018)

So I recently joined my union in sacramento local 340 and finally received a call about work but I am not an apprentice but joined as a CW. So they called me for work and I had to call the contractor myself to set up an interview. My question is is this normal? I was under the impression that they do all the work and I would just wait for them to set me up with a contractor and send me to work. Is it because im a CW so I am the one doing the rest of the work? Im just a bit confused. I Also asked the union rep what the interview was for and he said it was to see if I would be a good fit for the work which I was told was for service work.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

The hall doesn't do the interview for you of course you have to go do it.

This has been SOP for as long as I have been around.


----------



## Sparky Iv (Jan 29, 2018)

Okay, I just wasn't sure if this was normal or not. Im new to all this union stuff. My brother in law is in the carpenters union and they just send the guys to the job no interview from what i was told.


----------



## Sparky Iv (Jan 29, 2018)

So since im being interviewed are my chances good that the contractor will take me on?


----------



## Rique Escamilla (Oct 28, 2017)

what does cw mean? construction worker? i hate all these acronyms people use nowadays. in the bay area they go off a ranked list, you get your rank after the interview with the contractors and local guys..


----------



## cabletie (Feb 12, 2011)

Around here it's more common for a company to interview for a foremen position. 

In your situation, the contractor always has the right of refusal. Since you don't have a history with them, maybe that's why they're interviewing?

Some maintenance jobs here interview also.


----------



## cabletie (Feb 12, 2011)

Rique Escamilla said:


> what does cw mean? construction worker? i hate all these acronyms people use nowadays. in the bay area they go off a ranked list, you get your rank after the interview with the contractors and local guys..


Construction Wireman. 

Here it's just an alternate path through apprenticeship. You are given an electrical test and based on that, and years experience, you are assigned a rank for pay only. CW1,2,3 or CE. This is pay only. Everyone goes through the apprenticeship. The CE/CW guys do an extra year of school as a trade off for not taking a cut in pay, back to first year "A" apprentice. So they do CW1,2,3 and then change over to third year "A".

Every local is different. That's how we have always done it, even before there was a CE/CW program. Less animosity, and you really have to want it.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

A CW classification is a broad category. A CE is for sure someone with a bit of jobsite experience.
Both pay somewhat more than a first year apprentice.
Neither classification is a fast track to a yellow ticket in our local. You have to put in your 5 years and will never get the education an apprentice serving a full 5 year program will have.
You could be in the trade for 20 years, be a GF and will still be known as a white ticket guy.

We have had projects where you have to either have proof of JATC or 10 solid years in the trade to be sent out as a Journeyman. It was a powerhouse project and was T&M. The owner wanted to get what they were paying for.

Best advice, use your CW status to segue into the apprenticeship program. 

As for the interview, I dont do that at all but rely on the feedback from the foreman. I am suspicious of the CW classification. I dont want to pay to train someone that isnt committed enough to get into the program but, on the other hand, if it isnt a PW job, the benefits are a fraction of what an A member or second year apprentice costs us.

Best wishes on your interview. Dont understate your experience or try to BS the interviewer. Its just business. If you are not a good fit there, another one will come along.


----------



## Sparky Iv (Jan 29, 2018)

Well I interview with the contractor tgis Friday. Thank you all dor the replies, i appreciate it


----------



## Wiresmith (Feb 9, 2013)

its not how we do it around here, surely its because your a cw although we dont do that for cws around here, but cws are second class citizens. how many years experience do you have, if you have 4 you should ask to test in as a journeyman for book 1 then you wont interview for every job and you'll make more money, benefits and learn more


----------



## Sparky Iv (Jan 29, 2018)

Wiresmith said:


> its not how we do it around here, surely its because your a cw although we dont do that for cws around here, but cws are second class citizens. how many years experience do you have, if you have 4 you should ask to test in as a journeyman for book 1 then you wont interview for every job and you'll make more money, benefits and learn more


So the contractor had to reschedule on me which was a huge inconvience since i took the whole day off to make sure i could be ready. Anyway I am a full fledged member with my local with benefits and also go to school just like the apprentices do. I only have 3000 + hours and have been in the trade since 2016. So not quite there on hours yet.


----------



## eddy current (Feb 28, 2009)

Sparky Iv said:


> Okay, I just wasn't sure if this was normal or not. Im new to all this union stuff. *My brother in law is in the carpenters union and they just send the guys to the job no interview from what i was told.*


Same goes for an electrician or apprentice going to a construction site. 

Service work is different and many companies will interview you first. On service, your usually givin a vehicle, phone and work alone with the public representing the company. On a construction site your one of many, often hidden from the public.


----------



## TGGT (Oct 28, 2012)

Sparky Iv said:


> So the contractor had to reschedule on me which was a huge inconvience since i took the whole day off to make sure i could be ready. Anyway I am a full fledged member with my local with benefits and also go to school just like the apprentices do. I only have 3000 + hours and have been in the trade since 2016. So not quite there on hours yet.


1.5 years in the trade is nothing. You should apply to their apprenticeship. 

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## Sparky Iv (Jan 29, 2018)

That would make sense. Ive got a hood 5 years + of customer service under my belt from previous job. So hooe that worka out in my favor of getting the job. As for the apprenticeship i have already put in an application and am awaiting to get my test date.


----------



## Sparky Iv (Jan 29, 2018)

So if anyone is still reading these posts I have an update: the company that interviewed me was impressed and told me he wanted to hire me but we never signed any papers and he told me today that he would need to file paperwork and to get an approval from the big guys. So did I get the job or what? If he wantrd me wouldnt i of signed the papers right there and then? Or is this just part of the process? He said I should hear back from him by end of next week or mid next week and said i could then give my employer my 2 weeks notice.


----------



## cabletie (Feb 12, 2011)

So I take it you haven't taken a call out of the hall yet, because the hall wouldn't send you out to another signatory contractor if your working for one already. 

I was in the same situation 30 years ago. The only interview I did was with the hall. I signed their papers and gave my two weeks notice. A week later I got the call to go to a company doing residential jobbing/service work. I showed up at their shop, signed their paper work and they gave me a van that had to go back to the shop every night. I thought it was weird because they didn't know me from Adam. 

I worked my way up, did the school/apprenticeship and changed over. 30 years later and I'm still with the same company. They don't have the van anymore! They still keep a few residential guys busy, and they'll work their way up. 

Good luck.


----------



## Sparky Iv (Jan 29, 2018)

cabletie said:


> So I take it you haven't taken a call out of the hall yet, because the hall wouldn't send you out to another signatory contractor if your working for one already.
> 
> I was in the same situation 30 years ago. The only interview I did was with the hall. I signed their papers and gave my two weeks notice. A week later I got the call to go to a company doing residential jobbing/service work. I showed up at their shop, signed their paper work and they gave me a van that had to go back to the shop every night. I thought it was weird because they didn't know me from Adam.
> 
> ...


What do you mean by taken a call out of the hall yet? I just recently joined the union in January as a pre apprentice (CW) and then received a call last Wednesday about having to interview with one of their contractors which i interviewed on Wednesday then was asked to go in for another interview today. I never signed any papers with this contractor but he had told me he had to get the paperwork started and had to get the green light from the big guys. Im new to all this and dont understand why i just didnt do the paperwork today if he was really all that interested in me.


----------



## Sparky Iv (Jan 29, 2018)

Not sure if this makes a difference but the type of work is commercial/industrial and consists of service and maintenance work.


----------

